# Impossible télécharger podcasts iTunes - new iPad



## MacFly3 (15 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous!

Je vous contacte car j'ai un souci depuis quelques jours sur mon iPad, qui m'embête fort!


Je n'arrive plus à télécharger des podcasts dans iTunes. Je m'explique je lance iTunes, je vais dans podcast, je choisis le podcast que je souhaite télécharger, et la,  la liste des épisodes s'affiche, mais iTunes reste bloqué, rien a faire: je ne peux ni télécharger ni les écouter direct en streaming...


J'ai redémarré iTunes, l'ipad, mais rien a faire!


Une idée? Merci d'avance!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

Bon, après maintes bidouilles dans les réglages que je ne saurais décrire, par miracle, ca remarche!


----------



## Voltaired (22 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
Pour moi également, je fais face aux mêmes problèmes. L'itunes store se lance mais après il se freeze. Je dois patienter plusieurs minutes avant qu'il ne se remette à marcher. C'est très désagréable. 
Une idée de ce que tu as pu faire ? 
Merci


----------



## MacFly3 (23 Mai 2012)

Hello

Je sais plus exactement ce que j'ai fait: j'avais supprimé tous les podcass dans Musique, supprimé mon compte dans les reglages, puis reconnecté, et miracle ca a marché... Mais depuis deux jours ca s'est remis a bugguer... Ca me saoule....


----------



## Lefenmac (23 Mai 2012)

Pour mes podcasts sur iPad j ai acheté l appli icatcher, de mémoire pas chère, et je trouve que ca les  gère vraiment bien et est facile d utilisation.


----------



## lineakd (23 Mai 2012)

@voltaired & macfly3, j'ai le même problème sur le nouveau ipad sous ios 5.1.1. 
+1 @lefenmac, je l'utilise aussi sur l'iphone.


----------



## MacFly3 (24 Mai 2012)

Penible ce probleme tout de meme...

Merci pour l'info pour icatcher, suite a vos conseils je viens de la prendre, ca m'a l'air parfait!


----------

